# Squid speichert nichts in den Cache

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hi Leute!

Version von Squid Cache: Version 2.4.STABLE6

Welche Gründe könnte es haben, das Squid nichts in den

Cache speichert? Lauter TCP_MISS:DIRECT oder TCP_MISS:NONE

in den Logs.. HTML-Seiten werden teilweise wohl gespeichert,

jedoch keine Programme, die man sich runterladet etc...

Ich häng mal meine squid.conf an...

[code:1:5edb1c6810]# NETWORK OPTIONS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: http_port

#	Usage:	port

#		hostname:port

#		1.2.3.4:port

#

#	The socket addresses where Squid will listen for HTTP client

#	requests.  You may specify multiple socket addresses.

#	There are three forms: port alone, hostname with port, and

#	IP address with port.  If you specify a hostname or IP

#	address, then Squid binds the socket to that specific

#	address.  This replaces the old 'tcp_incoming_address'

#	option.  Most likely, you do not need to bind to a specific

#	address, so you can use the port number alone.

#

#	The default port number is 3128.

#

#	If you are running Squid in accelerator mode, then you

#	probably want to listen on port 80 also, or instead.

#

#	The -a command line option will override the *first* port

#	number listed here.   That option will NOT override an IP

#	address, however.

#

#	You may specify multiple socket addresses on multiple lines.

#

#Default:

http_port 8080

#  TAG: icp_port

#	The port number where Squid sends and receives ICP queries to

#	and from neighbor caches.  Default is 3130.  To disable use

#	"0".  May be overridden with -u on the command line.

#

#Default:

#icp_port 3130

#  TAG: htcp_port

#	The port number where Squid sends and receives HTCP queries to

#	and from neighbor caches.  Default is 4827.  To disable use

#	"0".

#

#	To enable this option, you must use --enable-htcp with the

#	configure script.

#

#Default:

#htcp_port 4827

#  TAG: mcast_groups

#	This tag specifies a list of multicast groups which your server

#	should join to receive multicasted ICP queries.

#

#	NOTE!  Be very careful what you put here!  Be sure you

#	understand the difference between an ICP _query_ and an ICP

#	_reply_.  This option is to be set only if you want to RECEIVE

#	multicast queries.  Do NOT set this option to SEND multicast

#	ICP (use cache_peer for that).  ICP replies are always sent via

#	unicast, so this option does not affect whether or not you will

#	receive replies from multicast group members.

#

#	You must be very careful to NOT use a multicast address which

#	is already in use by another group of caches.

#

#	If you are unsure about multicast, please read the Multicast

#	chapter in the Squid FAQ (http://www.squid-cache.org/FAQ/).

#

#	Usage: mcast_groups 239.128.16.128 224.0.1.20

#

#	By default, Squid doesn't listen on any multicast groups.

#

#Default:

#  TAG: tcp_outgoing_address

#  TAG: udp_incoming_address

#  TAG: udp_outgoing_address

#	Usage: tcp_incoming_address 10.20.30.40

#	       udp_outgoing_address fully.qualified.domain.name

#

#	tcp_outgoing_address	is used for connections made to remote

#				servers and other caches.

#	udp_incoming_address	is used for the ICP socket receiving packets

#				from other caches.

#	udp_outgoing_address	is used for ICP packets sent out to other

#				caches.

#

#	The default behavior is to not bind to any specific address.

#

#	A *_incoming_address value of 0.0.0.0 indicates that Squid should

#	listen on all available interfaces.

#

#	If udp_outgoing_address is set to 255.255.255.255 (the default)

#	then it will use the same socket as udp_incoming_address. Only

#	change this if you want to have ICP queries sent using another

#	address than where this Squid listens for ICP queries from other

#	caches.

#

#	NOTE, udp_incoming_address and udp_outgoing_address can not

#	have the same value since they both use port 3130.

#

#	NOTE, tcp_incoming_address has been removed.  You can now

#	specify IP addresses on the 'http_port' line.

#

#Default:

# tcp_outgoing_address 255.255.255.255

# udp_incoming_address 0.0.0.0

# udp_outgoing_address 255.255.255.255

tcp_outgoing_address 0.0.0.0

udp_outgoing_address 0.0.0.0

# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE NEIGHBOR SELECTION ALGORITHM

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_peer

#	To specify other caches in a hierarchy, use the format:

#

#		cache_peer hostname type http_port icp_port

#

#	For example,

#

#	#                                        proxy  icp

#	#          hostname             type     port   port  options

#	#          -------------------- -------- ----- -----  -----------

#	cache_peer parent.foo.net       parent    3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#	cache_peer sib1.foo.net         sibling   3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#	cache_peer sib2.foo.net         sibling   3128  3130  [proxy-only]

#

#	      type:  either 'parent', 'sibling', or 'multicast'.

#

#	proxy_port:  The port number where the cache listens for proxy

#		     requests.

#

#	  icp_port:  Used for querying neighbor caches about

#		     objects.  To have a non-ICP neighbor

#		     specify '7' for the ICP port and make sure the

#		     neighbor machine has the UDP echo port

#		     enabled in its /etc/inetd.conf file.

#

#	    options: proxy-only

#		     weight=n

#		     ttl=n

#		     no-query

#		     default

#		     round-robin

#		     multicast-responder

#		     closest-only

#		     no-digest

#		     no-netdb-exchange

#		     no-delay

#		     login=user:password

#		     connect-timeout=nn

#		     digest-url=url

#		     allow-miss

#

#		     use 'proxy-only' to specify that objects fetched

#		     from this cache should not be saved locally.

#

#		     use 'weight=n' to specify a weighted parent.

#		     The weight must be an integer.  The default weight

#		     is 1, larger weights are favored more.

#

#		     use 'ttl=n' to specify a IP multicast TTL to use

#		     when sending an ICP queries to this address.

#		     Only useful when sending to a multicast group.

#		     Because we don't accept ICP replies from random

#		     hosts, you must configure other group members as

#		     peers with the 'multicast-responder' option below.

#

#		     use 'no-query' to NOT send ICP queries to this

#		     neighbor.

#

#		     use 'default' if this is a parent cache which can

#		     be used as a "last-resort." You should probably

#		     only use 'default' in situations where you cannot

#		     use ICP with your parent cache(s).

#

#		     use 'round-robin' to define a set of parents which

#		     should be used in a round-robin fashion in the

#		     absence of any ICP queries.

#

#		     'multicast-responder' indicates that the named peer

#		     is a member of a multicast group.  ICP queries will

#		     not be sent directly to the peer, but ICP replies

#		     will be accepted from it.

#

#		     'closest-only' indicates that, for ICP_OP_MISS

#		     replies, we'll only forward CLOSEST_PARENT_MISSes

#		     and never FIRST_PARENT_MISSes.

#

#		     use 'no-digest' to NOT request cache digests from

#		     this neighbor.

#

#		     'no-netdb-exchange' disables requesting ICMP

#		     RTT database (NetDB) from the neighbor.

#

#		     use 'no-delay' to prevent access to this neighbor

#		     from influencing the delay pools.

#

#		     use 'login=user:password' if this is a personal/workgroup

#		     proxy and your parent requires proxy authentication.

#

#		     use 'connect-timeout=nn' to specify a peer

#		     specific connect timeout (also see the

#		     peer_connect_timeout directive)

#

#		     use 'digest-url=url' to tell Squid to fetch the cache

#		     digest (if digests are enabled) for this host from

#		     the specified URL rather than the Squid default

#		     location.

#

#		     use 'allow-miss' to disable Squid's use of only-if-cached

#		     when forwarding requests to siblings. This is primarily

#		     useful when icp_hit_stale is used by the sibling. To

#		     extensive use of this option may result in forwarding

#		     loops, and you should avoid having two-way peerings

#		     with this option. (for example to deny peer usage on

#		     requests from peer by denying cache_peer_access if the

#		     source is a peer)

#

#	NOTE: non-ICP neighbors must be specified as 'parent'.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: cache_peer_domain

#	Use to limit the domains for which a neighbor cache will be

#	queried.  Usage:

#

#	cache_peer_domain cache-host domain [domain ...]

#	cache_peer_domain cache-host !domain

#

#	For example, specifying

#

#		cache_peer_domain parent.foo.net	.edu

#

#	has the effect such that UDP query packets are sent to

#	'bigserver' only when the requested object exists on a

#	server in the .edu domain.  Prefixing the domainname

#	with '!' means that the cache will be queried for objects

#	NOT in that domain.

#

#	NOTE:	* Any number of domains may be given for a cache-host,

#		  either on the same or separate lines.

#		* When multiple domains are given for a particular

#		  cache-host, the first matched domain is applied.

#		* Cache hosts with no domain restrictions are queried

#		  for all requests.

#		* There are no defaults.

#		* There is also a 'cache_peer_access' tag in the ACL

#		  section.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: neighbor_type_domain

#	usage: neighbor_type_domain parent|sibling domain domain ...

#

#	Modifying the neighbor type for specific domains is now

#	possible.  You can treat some domains differently than the the

#	default neighbor type specified on the 'cache_peer' line.

#	Normally it should only be necessary to list domains which

#	should be treated differently because the default neighbor type

#	applies for hostnames which do not match domains listed here.

#

#EXAMPLE:

#	cache_peer  parent cache.foo.org 3128 3130

#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .com .net

#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .au .de

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	Normally Squid will automatically determine an optimal ICP

#	query timeout value based on the round-trip-time of recent ICP

#	queries.  If you want to override the value determined by

#	Squid, set this 'icp_query_timeout' to a non-zero value.  This

#	value is specified in MILLISECONDS, so, to use a 2-second

#	timeout (the old default), you would write:

#

#		icp_query_timeout 2000

#

#Default:

icp_query_timeout 2000

#  TAG: maximum_icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	Normally the ICP query timeout is determined dynamically.  But

#	sometimes it can lead to very large values (say 5 seconds).

#	Use this option to put an upper limit on the dynamic timeout

#	value.  Do NOT use this option to always use a fixed (instead

#	of a dynamic) timeout value. To set a fixed timeout see the

#	'icp_query_timeout' directive.

#

#Default:

maximum_icp_query_timeout 4000

#  TAG: mcast_icp_query_timeout	(msec)

#	For Multicast peers, Squid regularly sends out ICP "probes" to

#	count how many other peers are listening on the given multicast

#	address.  This value specifies how long Squid should wait to

#	count all the replies.  The default is 2000 msec, or 2

#	seconds.

#

#Default:

# mcast_icp_query_timeout 2000

#  TAG: dead_peer_timeout	(seconds)

#	This controls how long Squid waits to declare a peer cache

#	as "dead."  If there are no ICP replies received in this

#	amount of time, Squid will declare the peer dead and not

#	expect to receive any further ICP replies.  However, it

#	continues to send ICP queries, and will mark the peer as

#	alive upon receipt of the first subsequent ICP reply.

#

#	This timeout also affects when Squid expects to receive ICP

#	replies from peers.  If more than 'dead_peer' seconds have

#	passed since the last ICP reply was received, Squid will not

#	expect to receive an ICP reply on the next query.  Thus, if

#	your time between requests is greater than this timeout, you

#	will see a lot of requests sent DIRECT to origin servers

#	instead of to your parents.

#

#Default:

# dead_peer_timeout 10 seconds

#  TAG: hierarchy_stoplist

#	A list of words which, if found in a URL, cause the object to

#	be handled directly by this cache.  In other words, use this

#	to not query neighbor caches for certain objects.  You may

#	list this option multiple times.

#

#We recommend you to use at least the following line.

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

#  TAG: no_cache

#	A list of ACL elements which, if matched, cause the reply to

#	immediately removed from the cache.  In other words, use this

#	to force certain objects to never be cached.

#

#	You must use the word 'DENY' to indicate the ACL names which should

#	NOT be cached.

#

#We recommend you to use the following two lines.

#acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?

#no_cache deny QUERY

# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE CACHE SIZE

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_mem	(bytes)

#	NOTE: THIS PARAMETER DOES NOT SPECIFY THE MAXIMUM PROCESS

#	SIZE.  IT PLACES A LIMIT ON ONE ASPECT OF SQUID'S MEMORY

#	USAGE.  SQUID USES MEMORY FOR OTHER THINGS AS WELL.

#	YOUR PROCESS WILL PROBABLY BECOME TWICE OR THREE TIMES

#	BIGGER THAN THE VALUE YOU PUT HERE 

#

#	'cache_mem' specifies the ideal amount of memory to be used

#	for:

#		* In-Transit objects

#		* Hot Objects

#		* Negative-Cached objects

#

#	Data for these objects are stored in 4 KB blocks.  This

#	parameter specifies the ideal upper limit on the total size of

#	4 KB blocks allocated.  In-Transit objects take the highest

#	priority.

#

#	In-transit objects have priority over the others.  When

#	additional space is needed for incoming data, negative-cached

#	and hot objects will be released.  In other words, the

#	negative-cached and hot objects will fill up any unused space

#	not needed for in-transit objects.

#

#	If circumstances require, this limit will be exceeded.

#	Specifically, if your incoming request rate requires more than

#	'cache_mem' of memory to hold in-transit objects, Squid will

#	exceed this limit to satisfy the new requests.  When the load

#	decreases, blocks will be freed until the high-water mark is

#	reached.  Thereafter, blocks will be used to store hot

#	objects.

#

#Default:

cache_mem 8 MB

#  TAG: cache_swap_low	(percent, 0-100)

#  TAG: cache_swap_high	(percent, 0-100)

#

#	The low- and high-water marks for cache object replacement.

#	Replacement begins when the swap (disk) usage is above the

#	low-water mark and attempts to maintain utilization near the

#	low-water mark.  As swap utilization gets close to high-water

#	mark object eviction becomes more aggressive.  If utilization is

#	close to the low-water mark less replacement is done each time.

#	

#	Defaults are 90% and 95%. If you have a large cache, 5% could be

#	hundreds of MB. If this is the case you may wish to set these

#	numbers closer together.

#

#Default:

# cache_swap_low 90

# cache_swap_high 95

#  TAG: maximum_object_size	(bytes)

#	Objects larger than this size will NOT be saved on disk.  The

#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 4MB.  If

#	you wish to get a high BYTES hit ratio, you should probably

#	increase this (one 32 MB object hit counts for 3200 10KB

#	hits).  If you wish to increase speed more than your want to

#	save bandwidth you should leave this low.

#

#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase

#	this value to maximize the byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA!

#	See replacement_policy below for a discussion of this policy.

#

#Default:

maximum_object_size 300 MB

#  TAG: minimum_object_size	(bytes)

#	Objects smaller than this size will NOT be saved on disk.  The

#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 0 KB, which

#	means there is no minimum.

#

#Default:

minimum_object_size 0 KB

#  TAG: maximum_object_size_in_memory	(bytes)

#        Objects greater than this size will not be attempted to kept in

#        the memory cache. This should be set high enough to keep objects

#        accessed frequently in memory to improve performance whilst low

#        enough to keep larger objects from hoarding cache_mem .

#

#Default:

maximum_object_size_in_memory 60 MB

#  TAG: ipcache_size	(number of entries)

#  TAG: ipcache_low	(percent)

#  TAG: ipcache_high	(percent)

#	The size, low-, and high-water marks for the IP cache.

#

#Default:

# ipcache_size 1024

# ipcache_low 90

# ipcache_high 95

#  TAG: fqdncache_size	(number of entries)

#	Maximum number of FQDN cache entries.

#

#Default:

# fqdncache_size 1024

#  TAG: cache_replacement_policy

#	The cache replacement policy parameter determines which

#	objects are evicted (replaced) when disk space is needed.

#

#	    lru       : Squid's original list based LRU policy

#	    heap GDSF : Greedy-Dual Size Frequency

#	    heap LFUDA: Least Frequently Used with Dynamic Aging

#	    heap LRU  : LRU policy implemented using a heap

#

#	Applies to any cache_dir lines listed below this.

#

#	The LRU policies keeps recently referenced objects.

#

#	The heap GDSF policy optimizes object hit rate by keeping smaller

#	popular objects in cache so it has a better chance of getting a

#	hit.  It achieves a lower byte hit rate than LFUDA though since

#	it evicts larger (possibly popular) objects.

#

#	The heap LFUDA policy keeps popular objects in cache regardless of

#	their size and thus optimizes byte hit rate at the expense of

#	hit rate since one large, popular object will prevent many

#	smaller, slightly less popular objects from being cached.

#

#	Both policies utilize a dynamic aging mechanism that prevents

#	cache pollution that can otherwise occur with frequency-based

#	replacement policies.

#

#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase

#	the value of maximum_object_size above its default of 4096 KB to

#	to maximize the potential byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA.  

#

#	For more information about the GDSF and LFUDA cache replacement

#	policies see http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/1999/HPL-1999-69.html

#	and http://fog.hpl.external.hp.com/techreports/98/HPL-98-173.html.

#

#Default:

# cache_replacement_policy lru

#  TAG: memory_replacement_policy

#	The memory replacement policy parameter determines which

#	objects are purged from memory when memory space is needed.

#

#	See cache_replacement_policy for details.

#

#Default:

# memory_replacement_policy lru

# LOGFILE PATHNAMES AND CACHE DIRECTORIES

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_dir

#	Usage:

#	

#	cache_dir Type Directory-Name Fs-specific-data [options]

#

#	You can specify multiple cache_dir lines to spread the

#	cache among different disk partitions.

#

#	Type specifies the kind of storage system to use.  Most

#	everyone will want to use "ufs" as the type.  If you are using

#	Async I/O (--enable async-io) on Linux or Solaris, then you may

#	want to try "aufs" as the type.  Async IO support may be

#	buggy, however, so beware.

#

#	'Directory' is a top-level directory where cache swap

#	files will be stored.  If you want to use an entire disk

#	for caching, then this can be the mount-point directory.

#	The directory must exist and be writable by the Squid

#	process.  Squid will NOT create this directory for you.

#

#	The ufs store type:

#

#	"ufs" is the old well-known Squid storage format that has always

#	been there.

#

#	cache_dir ufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]

#

#	'Mbytes' is the amount of disk space (MB) to use under this

#	directory.  The default is 100 MB.  Change this to suit your

#	configuration.

#

#	'Level-1' is the number of first-level subdirectories which

#	will be created under the 'Directory'.  The default is 16.

#

#	'Level-2' is the number of second-level subdirectories which

#	will be created under each first-level directory.  The default

#	is 256.

#

#	The aufs store type:

#

#	"aufs" uses the same storage format as "ufs", utilizing

#	POSIX-threads to avoid blocking the main Squid process on

#	disk-I/O. This was formerly known in Squid as async-io.

#

#	cache_dir aufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]

#

#	see argument descriptions under ufs above

#

#	The diskd store type:

#

#	"diskd" uses the same storage format as "ufs", utilizing a

#	separate process to avoid blocking the main Squid process on

#	disk-I/O.

#

#	cache_dir diskd Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options] [Q1=n] [Q2=n]

#

#	see argument descriptions under ufs above

#

#	Q1 specifies the number of unacknowledged I/O requests when Squid

#	stops opening new files. If this many messages are in the queues,

#	Squid won't open new files. Default is 64

#

#	Q2 specifies the number of unacknowledged messages when Squid

#	starts blocking.  If this many messages are in the queues,

#	Squid blocks until it recevies some replies. Default is 72

#

#	Common options:

#

#	read-only, this cache_dir is read only.

#

#	max-size=n, refers to the max object size this storedir supports.

#	It is used to initially choose the storedir to dump the object.

#	Note: To make optimal use of the max-size limits you should order

#	the cache_dir lines with the smallest max-size value first and the

#	ones with no max-size specification last.

#

#Default:

cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 2000 16 256

#  TAG: cache_access_log

#	Logs the client request activity.  Contains an entry for

#	every HTTP and ICP queries received.

#

#Default:

cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

#  TAG: cache_log

#	Cache logging file. This is where general information about

#	your cache's behavior goes. You can increase the amount of data

#	logged to this file with the "debug_options" tag below.

#

#Default:

cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log

#  TAG: cache_store_log

#	Logs the activities of the storage manager.  Shows which

#	objects are ejected from the cache, and which objects are

#	saved and for how long.  To disable, enter "none". There are

#	not really utilities to analyze this data, so you can safely

#	disable it.

#

#Default:

cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log

#  TAG: cache_swap_log

#	Location for the cache "swap.log."  This log file holds the

#	metadata of objects saved on disk.  It is used to rebuild the

#	cache during startup.  Normally this file resides in each

#	'cache_dir' directory, but you may specify an alternate

#	pathname here.  Note you must give a full filename, not just

#	a directory. Since this is the index for the whole object

#	list you CANNOT periodically rotate it!

#

#	If %s can be used in the file name then it will be replaced with a

#	a representation of the cache_dir name where each / is replaced

#	with '.'. This is needed to allow adding/removing cache_dir

#	lines when cache_swap_log is being used.

#	    

#	If have more than one 'cache_dir', and %s is not used in the name

#	then these swap logs will have names such as:

#

#		cache_swap_log.00

#		cache_swap_log.01

#		cache_swap_log.02

#

#	The numbered extension (which is added automatically)

#	corresponds to the order of the 'cache_dir' lines in this

#	configuration file.  If you change the order of the 'cache_dir'

#	lines in this file, then these log files will NOT correspond to

#	the correct 'cache_dir' entry (unless you manually rename

#	them).  We recommend that you do NOT use this option.  It is

#	better to keep these log files in each 'cache_dir' directory.

#

#Default:

cache_swap_log /var/log/squid/swap.log

#  TAG: emulate_httpd_log	on|off

#	The Cache can emulate the log file format which many 'httpd'

#	programs use.  To disable/enable this emulation, set

#	emulate_httpd_log to 'off' or 'on'.  The default

#	is to use the native log format since it includes useful

#	information that Squid-specific log analyzers use.

#

#Default:

emulate_httpd_log off

#  TAG: log_ip_on_direct	on|off

#	Log the destination IP address in the hierarchy log tag when going

#	direct. Earlier Squid versions logged the hostname here. If you

#	prefer the old way set this to off.

#

#Default:

log_ip_on_direct on

#  TAG: mime_table

#	Pathname to Squid's MIME table. You shouldn't need to change

#	this, but the default file contains examples and formatting

#	information if you do.

#

#Default:

mime_table /usr/lib/squid/mime.conf

#  TAG: log_mime_hdrs	on|off

#	The Cache can record both the request and the response MIME

#	headers for each HTTP transaction.  The headers are encoded

#	safely and will appear as two bracketed fields at the end of

#	the access log (for either the native or httpd-emulated log

#	formats).  To enable this logging set log_mime_hdrs to 'on'.

#

#Default:

# log_mime_hdrs off

#  TAG: useragent_log

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --enable-useragent-log option

#

#	Squid will write the User-Agent field from HTTP requests

#	to the filename specified here.  By default useragent_log

#	is disabled.

#

#Default:

#useragent_log /var/log/squid/useragent.log

#  TAG: referer_log

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --enable-referer-log option

#

#	Squid will write the Referer field from HTTP requests to the

#	filename specified here.  By default referer_log is disabled.

#

#Default:

#referer_log /var/log/squid/referer.log

#  TAG: pid_filename

#	A filename to write the process-id to.  To disable, enter "none".

#

#Default:

pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid

#  TAG: debug_options

#	Logging options are set as section,level where each source file

#	is assigned a unique section.  Lower levels result in less

#	output,  Full debugging (level 9) can result in a very large

#	log file, so be careful.  The magic word "ALL" sets debugging

#	levels for all sections.  We recommend normally running with

#	"ALL,1".

#

#Default:

# debug_options ALL,1

#  TAG: log_fqdn	on|off

#	Turn this on if you wish to log fully qualified domain names

#	in the access.log. To do this Squid does a DNS lookup of all

#	IP's connecting to it. This can (in some situations) increase

#	latency, which makes your cache seem slower for interactive

#	browsing. 

#

#Default:

log_fqdn on

#  TAG: client_netmask

#	A netmask for client addresses in logfiles and cachemgr output.

#	Change this to protect the privacy of your cache clients.

#	A netmask of 255.255.255.0 will log all IP's in that range with

#	the last digit set to '0'.

#

#Default:

client_netmask 255.255.0.0

# OPTIONS FOR EXTERNAL SUPPORT PROGRAMS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: ftp_user

#	If you want the anonymous login password to be more informative

#	(and enable the use of picky ftp servers), set this to something

#	reasonable for your domain, like wwwuser@somewhere.net

#

#	The reason why this is domainless by default is that the

#	request can be made on the behalf of a user in any domain,

#	depending on how the cache is used.

#	Some ftp server also validate that the email address is valid

#	(for example perl.com).

#

#Default:

ftp_user anonymous@

#  TAG: ftp_list_width

#	Sets the width of ftp listings. This should be set to fit in

#	the width of a standard browser. Setting this too small

#	can cut off long filenames when browsing ftp sites.

#

#Default:

ftp_list_width 32

#  TAG: ftp_passive

#	If your firewall does not allow Squid to use passive

#	connections, then turn off this option.

#

#Default:

ftp_passive on

#  TAG: cache_dns_program

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	Specify the location of the executable for dnslookup process.

#

#Default:

# cache_dns_program /usr/lib/squid/

#  TAG: dns_children

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	The number of processes spawn to service DNS name lookups.

#	For heavily loaded caches on large servers, you should

#	probably increase this value to at least 10.  The maximum

#	is 32.  The default is 5.

#

#	You must have at least one dnsserver process.

#

#Default:

# dns_children 5

#  TAG: dns_retransmit_interval

#	Initial retransmit interval for DNS queries. The interval is

#	doubled each time all configured DNS servers have been tried.

#

#

#Default:

# dns_retransmit_interval 5 seconds

#  TAG: dns_timeout

#	DNS Query timeout. If no response is received to a DNS query

#	within this time then all DNS servers for the queried domain

#	is assumed to be unavailable.

#

#Default:

# dns_timeout 5 minutes

#  TAG: dns_defnames	on|off

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --disable-internal-dns option

#

#	Normally the 'dnsserver' disables the RES_DEFNAMES resolver

#	option (see res_init(3)).  This prevents caches in a hierarchy

#	from interpreting single-component hostnames locally.  To allow

#	dnsserver to handle single-component names, enable this

#	option.

#

#Default:

# dns_defnames off

#  TAG: dns_nameservers

#	Use this if you want to specify a list of DNS name servers

#	(IP addresses) to use instead of those given in your

#	/etc/resolv.conf file.

#

#	Example: dns_nameservers 10.0.0.1 192.172.0.4

#

#Default:

dns_nameservers 195.34.133.10 195.58.160.2 

#  TAG: diskd_program

#	Specify the location of the diskd executable.

#	Note that this is only useful if you have compiled in

#	diskd as one of the store io modules.

#

#Default:

# diskd_program /usr/lib/squid/diskd

#  TAG: unlinkd_program

#	Specify the location of the executable for file deletion process.

#

#Default:

# unlinkd_program /usr/lib/squid/unlinkd

#  TAG: pinger_program

# Note: This option is only available if Squid is rebuilt with the

#       --enable-icmp option

#

#	Specify the location of the executable for the pinger process.

#	This is only useful if you configured Squid (during compilation)

#	with the '--enable-icmp' option.

#

#Default:

# pinger_program /usr/lib/squid/

#  TAG: redirect_program

#	Specify the location of the executable for the URL redirector.

#	Since they can perform almost any function there isn't one included.

#	See the Release-Notes for information on how to write one.

#	By default, a redirector is not used.

#

#Default:

# none

#redirect_program /usr/lib/squid/squidguard/bin/squidGuard -c /etc/squid/squidguard.conf 

#  TAG: redirect_children

#	The number of redirector processes to spawn. If you start

#	too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog of

#	URLs, slowing it down. If you start too many they will use RAM

#	and other system resources.

#

#Default:

# redirect_children 5

#  TAG: redirect_rewrites_host_header

#	By default Squid rewrites any Host: header in redirected

#	requests.  If you are running a accelerator then this may

#	not be a wanted effect of a redirector.

#

#Default:

# redirect_rewrites_host_header on

#  TAG: redirector_access

#	If defined, this access list specifies which requests are

#	sent to the redirector processes.  By default all requests

#	are sent.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: authenticate_program

#	Specify the command for the external authenticator.  Such a

#	program reads a line containing "username password" and replies

#	"OK" or "ERR" in an endless loop.  If you use an authenticator,

#	make sure you have 1 acl of type proxy_auth.  By default, the

#	authenticator_program is not used.

#

#	If you want to use the traditional proxy authentication,

#	jump over to the ../auth_modules/NCSA directory and

#	type:

#		% make

#		% make install

#

#	Then, set this line to something like

#

#	authenticate_program /usr/bin/ncsa_auth /usr/etc/passwd

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: authenticate_children

#	The number of authenticator processes to spawn (default 5). If you

#	start too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog

#	of usercode/password verifications, slowing it down. When password

#	verifications are done via a (slow) network you are likely to need

#	lots of authenticator processes.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_children 5

#  TAG: authenticate_ttl

#	The time a checked username/password combination remains cached.

#	If a wrong password is given for a cached user, the user gets

#	removed from the username/password cache forcing a revalidation.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_ttl 1 hour

#  TAG: authenticate_ip_ttl

#	With this option you control how long a proxy authentication

#	will be bound to a specific IP address. If a request using

#	the same user name is received during this time then access

#	will be denied and both users are required to reauthenticate

#	them selves.  The idea behind this is to make it annoying

#	for people to share their password to their friends, but

#	yet allow a dialup user to reconnect on a different dialup

#	port.

#

#	The default is 0 to disable the check. Recommended value

#	if you have dialup users are no more than 60 seconds to allow

#	the user to redial without hassle. If all your users are

#	stationary then higher values may be used.

#

#	See also authenticate_ip_ttl_is_strict

#

#Default:

# authenticate_ip_ttl 0 seconds

#  TAG: authenticate_ip_ttl_is_strict

#	This option makes authenticate_ip_ttl a bit stricted. With this

#	enabled authenticate_ip_ttl will deny all access from other IP

#	addresses until the TTL has expired, and the IP address "owning"

#	the userid will not be forced to reauthenticate.

#

#Default:

# authenticate_ip_ttl_is_strict on

# OPTIONS FOR TUNING THE CACHE

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: wais_relay_host

#  TAG: wais_relay_port

#	Relay WAIS request to host (1st arg) at port (2 arg).

#

#Default:

# wais_relay_port 0

#  TAG: request_header_max_size	(KB)

#	This specifies the maximum size for HTTP headers in a request.

#	Request headers are usually relatively small (about 512 bytes).

#	Placing a limit on the request header size will catch certain

#	bugs (for example with persistent connections) and possibly

#	buffer-overflow or denial-of-service attacks.

#

#Default:

# request_header_max_size 10 KB

#  TAG: request_body_max_size	(KB)

#	This specifies the maximum size for an HTTP request body.

#	In other words, the maximum size of a PUT/POST request.

#	A user who attempts to send a request with a body larger

#	than this limit receives an "Invalid Request" error message.

#	If you set this parameter to a zero, there will be no limit

#	imposed.

#

#Default:

# request_body_max_size 1 MB

#  TAG: reply_body_max_size	(KB)

#	This option specifies the maximum size of a reply body.  It

#	can be used to prevent users from downloading very large files,

#	such as MP3's and movies.   The reply size is checked twice.

#	First when we get the reply headers, we check the

#	content-length value.  If the content length value exists and

#	is larger than this parameter, the request is denied and the

#	user receives an error message that says "the request or reply

#	is too large." If there is no content-length, and the reply

#	size exceeds this limit, the client's connection is just closed

#	and they will receive a partial reply.

#

#	NOTE: downstream caches probably can not detect a partial reply

#	if there is no content-length header, so they will cache

#	partial responses and give them out as hits.  You should NOT

#	use this option if you have downstream caches.

#

#	If you set this parameter to zero (the default), there will be

#	no limit imposed.

#

#Default:

# reply_body_max_size 0

#  TAG: refresh_pattern

#	usage: refresh_pattern [-i] regex min percent max [options]

#

#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE.  To make

#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.

#

#	'Min' is the time (in minutes) an object without an explicit

#	expiry time should be considered fresh. The recommended

#	value is 0, any higher values may cause dynamic applications

#	to be erroneously cached unless the application designer

#	has taken the appropriate actions.

#

#	'Percent' is a percentage of the objects age (time since last

#	modification age) an object without explicit expiry time

#	will be considered fresh.

#

#	'Max' is an upper limit on how long objects without an explicit

#	expiry time will be considered fresh.

#

#	options: overrsde-expire

#		 override-lastmod

#		 reload-into-ims

#		 ignore-reload

#

#		override-expire enforces min age even if the server

#		sent a Expires: header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP

#		standard.  Enabling this feature could make you liable

#		for problems which it causes.

#

#		override-lastmod enforces min age even on objects

#		that was modified recently.

#

#		reload-into-ims changes client no-cache or ``reload''

#		to If-Modified-Since requests. Doing this VIOLATES the

#		HTTP standard. Enabling this feature could make you

#		liable for problems which it causes.

#

#		ignore-reload ignores a client no-cache or ``reload''

#		header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP standard. Enabling

#		this feature could make you liable for problems which

#		it causes.

#		

#	Please see the file doc/Release-Notes-1.1.txt for a full

#	description of Squid's refresh algorithm.  Basically a

#	cached object is: (the order is changed from 1.1.X)

#

#		FRESH if expires < now, else STALE

#		STALE if age > max

#		FRESH if lm-factor < percent, else STALE

#		FRESH if age < min

#		else STALE

#

#	The refresh_pattern lines are checked in the order listed here.

#	The first entry which matches is used.  If none of the entries

#	match, then the default will be used.

#

#	Note, you must uncomment all the default lines if you want

#	to change one. The default setting is only active if none is

#	used.

#

#Default:

# refresh_pattern ^ftp:		1440	20%	10080

# refresh_pattern ^gopher:	1440	0%	1440

# refresh_pattern .		0	20%	4320

#  TAG: reference_age

#	As a part of normal operation, Squid performs Least Recently

#	Used removal of cached objects.  The LRU age for removal is

#	computed dynamically, based on the amount of disk space in

#	use.  The dynamic value can be seen in the Cache Manager 'info'

#	output.

#

#	The 'reference_age' parameter defines the maximum LRU age.  For

#	example, setting reference_age to '1 week' will cause objects

#	to be removed if they have not been accessed for a week or

#	more.  The default value is one year.

#

#	Specify a number here, followed by units of time.  For example:

#		1 week

#		3.5 days

#		4 months

#		2.2 hours

#

#	NOTE: this parameter is not used when using the enhanced

#	replacement policies, GDSH or LFUDA.

#

#Default:

# reference_age 1 year

#reference_age 2 months

#  TAG: quick_abort_min	(KB)

#  TAG: quick_abort_max	(KB)

#  TAG: quick_abort_pct	(percent)

#	The cache can be configured to continue downloading aborted

#	requests.  This may be undesirable on slow (e.g. SLIP) links

#	and/or very busy caches.  Impatient users may tie up file

#	descriptors and bandwidth by repeatedly requesting and

#	immediately aborting downloads.

#

#	When the user aborts a request, Squid will check the

#	quick_abort values to the amount of data transfered until

#	then.

#

#	If the transfer has less than 'quick_abort_min' KB remaining,

#	it will finish the retrieval.  Setting 'quick_abort_min' to -1

#	will disable the quick_abort feature.

#

#	If the transfer has more than 'quick_abort_max' KB remaining,

#	it will abort the retrieval.

#

#	If more than 'quick_abort_pct' of the transfer has completed,

#	it will finish the retrieval.

#

#Default:

#quick_abort_min 16 KB

#quick_abort_max 16 KB

#quick_abort_pct 95

quick_abort_min 0 KB

quick_abort_max 0 KB

quick_abort_pct 100

#  TAG: negative_ttl	time-units

#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for failed requests.  Certain types of

#	failures (such as "connection refused" and "404 Not Found") are

#	negatively-cached for a configurable amount of time.  The

#	default is 5 minutes.  Note that this is different from

#	negative caching of DNS lookups.

#

#Default:

# negative_ttl 5 minutes

#  TAG: positive_dns_ttl	time-units

#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for positive caching of successful DNS lookups.

#	Default is 6 hours (360 minutes).  If you want to minimize the

#	use of Squid's ipcache, set this to 1, not 0.

#

#Default:

# positive_dns_ttl 6 hours

#  TAG: negative_dns_ttl	time-units

#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for negative caching of failed DNS lookups.

#

#Default:

# negative_dns_ttl 5 minutes

#  TAG: range_offset_limit	(bytes)

#	Sets a upper limit on how far into the the file a Range request

#	may be to cause Squid to prefetch the whole file. If beyond this

#	limit then Squid forwards the Range request as it is and the result

#	is NOT cached.

#

#	This is to stop a far ahead range request (lets say start at 17MB)

#	from making Squid fetch the whole object up to that point before

#	sending anything to the client.

#

#	A value of -1 causes Squid to always fetch the object from the

#	beginning so that it may cache the result. (2.0 style)

#

#	A value of 0 causes Squid to never fetch more than the

#	client requested. (default)

#

#Default:

# range_offset_limit 0 KB

# TIMEOUTS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: connect_timeout	time-units

#	Some systems (notably Linux) can not be relied upon to properly

#	time out connect(2) requests.  Therefore the Squid process

#	enforces its own timeout on server connections.  This parameter

#	specifies how long to wait for the connect to complete.  The

#	default is two minutes (120 seconds).

#

#Default:

# connect_timeout 2 minutes

#  TAG: peer_connect_timeout	time-units

#	This parameter specifies how long to wait for a pending TCP

#	connection to a peer cache.  The default is 30 seconds.   You

#	may also set different timeout values for individual neighbors

#	with the 'connect-timeout' option on a 'cache_peer' line.

#

#Default:

# peer_connect_timeout 30 seconds

#  TAG: siteselect_timeout	time-units

#	For URN to multiple URL's URL selection

#

#Default:

# siteselect_timeout 4 seconds

#  TAG: read_timeout	time-units

#	The read_timeout is applied on server-side connections.  After

#	each successful read(), the timeout will be extended by this

#	amount.  If no data is read again after this amount of time,

#	the request is aborted and logged with ERR_READ_TIMEOUT.  The

#	default is 15 minutes.

#

#Default:

# read_timeout 15 minutes

#  TAG: request_timeout

#	How long to wait for an HTTP request after connection

#	establishment.  For persistent connections, wait this long

#	after the previous request completes.

#

#Default:

# request_timeout 30 seconds

#  TAG: client_lifetime	time-units

#	The maximum amount of time that a client (browser) is allowed to

#	remain connected to the cache process.  This protects the Cache

#	from having a lot of sockets (and hence file descriptors) tied up

#	in a CLOSE_WAIT state from remote clients that go away without

#	properly shutting down (either because of a network failure or

#	because of a poor client implementation).  The default is one

#	day, 1440 minutes.

#

#	NOTE:  The default value is intended to be much larger than any

#	client would ever need to be connected to your cache.  You

#	should probably change client_lifetime only as a last resort.

#	If you seem to have many client connections tying up

#	filedescriptors, we recommend first tuning the read_timeout,

#	request_timeout, pconn_timeout and quick_abort values.

#

#Default:

# client_lifetime 1 day

#  TAG: half_closed_clients

#	Some clients may shutdown the sending side of their TCP

#	connections, while leaving their receiving sides open.	Sometimes,

#	Squid can not tell the difference between a half-closed and a

#	fully-closed TCP connection.  By default, half-closed client

#	connections are kept open until a read(2) or write(2) on the

#	socket returns an error.  Change this option to 'off' and Squid

#	will immediately close client connections when read(2) returns

#	"no more data to read."

#

#Default:

# half_closed_clients on

#  TAG: pconn_timeout

#	Timeout for idle persistent connections to servers and other

#	proxies.

#

#Default:

# pconn_timeout 120 seconds

#  TAG: ident_timeout

#	Maximum time to wait for IDENT requests.  If this is too high,

#	and you enabled 'ident_lookup', then you might be susceptible

#	to denial-of-service by having many ident requests going at

#	once.

#

#	Only src type ACL checks are fully supported.  A src_domain

#	ACL might work at times, but it will not always provide

#	the correct result.

#

#	This option may be disabled by using --disable-ident with

#	the configure script.

#

#Default:

# ident_timeout 10 seconds

#  TAG: shutdown_lifetime	time-units

#	When SIGTERM or SIGHUP is received, the cache is put into

#	"shutdown pending" mode until all active sockets are closed.

#	This value is the lifetime to set for all open descriptors

#	during shutdown mode.  Any active clients after this many

#	seconds will receive a 'timeout' message.

#

#Default:

# shutdown_lifetime 30 seconds

# ACCESS CONTROLS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: acl

#	Defining an Access List

#

#	acl aclname acltype string1 ...

#	acl aclname acltype "file" ...

#

#	when using "file", the file should contain one item per line

#

#	acltype is one of src dst srcdomain dstdomain url_pattern

#		urlpath_pattern time port proto method browser user

#

#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE.  To make

#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.

#

#	acl aclname src      ip-address/netmask ... (clients IP address)

#	acl aclname src      addr1-addr2/netmask ... (range of addresses)

#	acl aclname dst      ip-address/netmask ... (URL host's IP address)

#	acl aclname myip     ip-address/netmask ... (local socket IP address)

#

#	acl aclname srcdomain   .foo.com ...    # reverse lookup, client IP

#	acl aclname dstdomain   .foo.com ...    # Destination server from URL

#	acl aclname srcdom_regex [-i] xxx ...   # regex matching client name

#	acl aclname dstdom_regex [-i] xxx ...   # regex matching server

#	  # For dstdomain and dstdom_regex  a reverse lookup is tried if a IP

#	  # based URL is used. The name "none" is used if the reverse lookup

#	  # fails.

#

#	acl aclname time     [day-abbrevs]  [h1:m1-h2:m2]

#	    day-abbrevs:

#		S - Sunday

#		M - Monday

#		T - Tuesday

#		W - Wednesday

#		H - Thursday

#		F - Friday

#		A - Saturday

#	    h1:m1 must be less than h2:m2

#	acl aclname url_regex [-i] ^http:// ...	# regex matching on whole URL

#	acl aclname urlpath_regex [-i] \.gif$ ...	# regex matching on URL path

#	acl aclname port     80 70 21 ...

#	acl aclname port     0-1024 ...		# ranges allowed

#	acl aclname myport   3128 ...		# (local socket TCP port)

#	acl aclname proto    HTTP FTP ...

#	acl aclname method   GET POST ...

#	acl aclname browser  [-i] regexp

#	  # pattern match on User-Agent header

#	acl aclname ident    username ...

#	acl aclname ident_regex [-i] pattern ...

#	  # string match on ident output.

#	  # use REQUIRED to accept any non-null ident.

#	acl aclname src_as   number ... 

#	acl aclname dst_as   number ...

#	  # Except for access control, AS numbers can be used for

#	  # routing of requests to specific caches. Here's an 

#	  # example for routing all requests for AS#1241 and only 

#	  # those to mycache.mydomain.net:

#	  # acl asexample dst_as 1241

#	  # cache_peer_access mycache.mydomain.net allow asexample

#	  # cache_peer_access mycache_mydomain.net deny all

#

#	acl aclname proxy_auth username ...

#	acl aclname proxy_auth_regex [-i] pattern ...

#	  # list of valid usernames

#	  # use REQUIRED to accept any valid username.

#	  #

#	  # NOTE: when a Proxy-Authentication header is sent but it is not

#	  # needed during ACL checking the username is NOT logged

#	  # in access.log.

#	  #

#	  # NOTE: proxy_auth requires a EXTERNAL authentication program

#	  # to check username/password combinations (see

#	  # authenticate_program).

#	  #

#	  # WARNING: proxy_auth can't be used in a transparent proxy. It

#	  # collides with any authentication done by origin servers. It may

#	  # seem like it works at first, but it doesn't.

#

#	acl aclname snmp_community string ...

#	  # A community string to limit access to your SNMP Agent

#	  # Example:

#	  # 

#	  #	acl snmppublic snmp_community public

#

#	acl aclname maxconn number

#	  # This will be matched when the client's IP address has

#	  # more than <number> HTTP connections established.

#

#	acl req_mime_type mime-type1 ...

#	  # regex match agains the mime type of the request generated

#	  # by the client. Can be used to detect file upload or some

#	  # types HTTP tunelling requests.

#	  # NOTE: This does NOT match the reply. You cannot use this

#	  # to match the returned file type.

#

#Examples:

#acl myexample dst_as 1241

#acl password proxy_auth REQUIRED

#acl fileupload req_mime_type -i ^multipart/form-data$

#

#Recommended minimum configuration:

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0

acl manager proto cache_object

acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255

acl SSL_ports port 443 563

acl areaintern src 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0

# acl Safe_ports port 80		# http

# acl Safe_ports port 21		# ftp

# acl Safe_ports port 443 563	# https, snews

# acl Safe_ports port 70		# gopher

# acl Safe_ports port 210		# wais

# acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535	# unregistered ports

# acl Safe_ports port 280		# http-mgmt

# acl Safe_ports port 488		# gss-http

# acl Safe_ports port 591		# filemaker

# acl Safe_ports port 777		# multiling http

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#  TAG: http_access

#	Allowing or Denying access based on defined access lists

#

#	Access to the HTTP port:

#	http_access allow|deny [!]aclname ...

#

#	NOTE on default values:

#

#	If there are no "access" lines present, the default is to deny

#	the request.

#

#	If none of the "access" lines cause a match, the default is the

#	opposite of the last line in the list.  If the last line was

#	deny, then the default is allow.  Conversely, if the last line

#	is allow, the default will be deny.  For these reasons, it is a

#	good idea to have an "deny all" or "allow all" entry at the end

#	of your access lists to avoid potential confusion.

#

#Default:

#http_access deny all

#

#Recommended minimum configuration:

#

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost

http_access allow manager localhost

http_access deny manager

http_access allow localhost

http_access allow areaintern

# Deny CONNECT to other than SSL ports

http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

#

# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS

#

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy

http_access deny all

#  TAG: icp_access

#	Allowing or Denying access to the ICP port based on defined

#	access lists

#

#	icp_access  allow|deny [!]aclname ...

#

#	See http_access for details

#

#Default:

# icp_access deny all

#

#Allow ICP queries from eveyone

icp_access allow all

#  TAG: miss_access

#	Use to force your neighbors to use you as a sibling instead of

#	a parent.  For example:

#

#		acl localclients src 172.16.0.0/16

#		miss_access allow localclients

#		miss_access deny  !localclients

#

#	This means that only your local clients are allowed to fetch

#	MISSES and all other clients can only fetch HITS.

#

#	By default, allow all clients who passed the http_access rules

#	to fetch MISSES from us.

#

#Default setting:

miss_access allow areaintern

miss_access deny all

#  TAG: cache_peer_access

#	Similar to 'cache_peer_domain' but provides more flexibility by

#	using ACL elements.

#

#	cache_peer_access cache-host allow|deny [!]aclname ...

#

#	The syntax is identical to 'http_access' and the other lists of

#	ACL elements.  See the comments for 'http_access' below, or

#	the Squid FAQ (http://www.squid-cache.org/FAQ/FAQ-10.html).

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: proxy_auth_realm

#	Specifies the realm name which is to be reported to the client for

#	proxy authentication (part of the text the user will see when

#	prompted their username and password).

#

#Default:

# proxy_auth_realm Squid proxy-caching web server

#  TAG: ident_lookup_access

#	A list of ACL elements which, if matched, cause an ident

#	(RFC 931) lookup to be performed for this request.  For

#	example, you might choose to always perform ident lookups

#	for your main multi-user Unix boxes, but not for your Macs

#	and PCs.  By default, ident lookups are not performed for

#	any requests.

#

#	To enable ident lookups for specific client addresses, you

#	can follow this example:

# 

#	acl ident_aware_hosts src 198.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

#	ident_lookup_access allow ident_aware_hosts

#	ident_lookup_access deny all

#

#	This option may be disabled by using --disable-ident with

#	the configure script.

#

#Default:

# ident_lookup_access deny all

# ADMINISTRATIVE PARAMETERS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: cache_mgr

#	Email-address of local cache manager who will receive

#	mail if the cache dies.  The default is "webmaster."

#cache_mgr root

#

#Default:

# cache_mgr root

#  TAG: cache_effective_user

#  TAG: cache_effective_group

#

#	If the cache is run as root, it will change its effective/real

#	UID/GID to the UID/GID specified below.  The default is to

#	change to UID to squid and GID to squid.

#

#	If Squid is not started as root, the default is to keep the

#	current UID/GID.  Note that if Squid is not started as root then

#	you cannot set http_port to a value lower than 1024.

#	

#cache_effective_user squid

#cache_effective_group squid

#

#Default:

cache_effective_user proxy

cache_effective_group proxy

#  TAG: visible_hostname

#	If you want to present a special hostname in error messages, etc,

#	then define this.  Otherwise, the return value of gethostname()

#	will be used. If you have multiple caches in a cluster and

#	get errors about IP-forwarding you must set them to have individual

#	names with this setting.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: unique_hostname

#	If you want to have multiple machines with the same

#	'visible_hostname' then you must give each machine a different

#	'unique_hostname' so that forwarding loops can be detected.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: hostname_aliases

#	A list of other DNS names that your cache has.

#

#Default:

# none

# OPTIONS FOR THE CACHE REGISTRATION SERVICE

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

#	This section contains parameters for the (optional) cache

#	announcement service.  This service is provided to help

#	cache administrators locate one another in order to join or

#	create cache hierarchies.

#

#	An 'announcement' message is sent (via UDP) to the registration

#	service by Squid.  By default, the announcement message is NOT

#	SENT unless you enable it with 'announce_period' below.

#

#	The announcement message includes your hostname, plus the

#	following information from this configuration file:

#

#		http_port

#		icp_port

#		cache_mgr

#

#	All current information is processed regularly and made

#	available on the Web at http://www.ircache.net/Cache/Tracker/.

#  TAG: announce_period

#	This is how frequently to send cache announcements.  The

#	default is `0' which disables sending the announcement

#	messages.

#

#	To enable announcing your cache, just uncomment the line

#	below.

#

#Default:

# announce_period 0

#

#To enable announcing your cache, just uncomment the line below.

#announce_period 1 day

#  TAG: announce_host

#  TAG: announce_file

#  TAG: announce_port

#	announce_host and announce_port set the hostname and port

#	number where the registration message will be sent.

#

#	Hostname will default to 'tracker.ircache.net' and port will

#	default default to 3131.  If the 'filename' argument is given,

#	the contents of that file will be included in the announce

#	message.

#

#Default:

# announce_host tracker.ircache.net

# announce_port 3131

# HTTPD-ACCELERATOR OPTIONS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: httpd_accel_host

#  TAG: httpd_accel_port

#	If you want to run Squid as an httpd accelerator, define the

#	host name and port number where the real HTTP server is.

#

#	If you want virtual host support then specify the hostname

#	as "virtual".

#

#	If you want virtual port support then specify the port as "0".

#

#	NOTE: enabling httpd_accel_host disables proxy-caching and

#	ICP.  If you want these features enabled also, then set

#	the 'httpd_accel_with_proxy' option.

#

#Default:

httpd_accel_host virtual

httpd_accel_port 80

#  TAG: httpd_accel_single_host	on|off

#	If you are running Squid as a accelerator and have a single backend

#	server then set this to on. This causes Squid to forward the request

#	to this server irregardles of what any redirectors or Host headers

#	says.

#

#	Leave this at off if you have multiple backend servers, and use a

#	redirector (or host table or private DNS) to map the requests to the

#	appropriate backend servers. Note that the mapping needs to be a

#	1-1 mapping between requested and backend (from redirector) domain

#	names or caching will fail, as cacing is performed using the

#	URL returned from the redirector.

#

#	See also redirect_rewrites_host_header.

#

#Default:

# httpd_accel_single_host off

#  TAG: httpd_accel_with_proxy	on|off

#	If you want to use Squid as both a local httpd accelerator

#	and as a proxy, change this to 'on'. Note however that your

#	proxy users may have trouble to reach the accelerated domains

#	unless their browsers are configured not to use this proxy for

#	those domains (for example via the no_proxy browser configuration

#	setting)

#

#Default:

httpd_accel_with_proxy on

#  TAG: httpd_accel_uses_host_header	on|off

#	HTTP/1.1 requests include a Host: header which is basically the

#	hostname from the URL.  Squid can be an accelerator for

#	different HTTP servers by looking at this header.  However,

#	Squid does NOT check the value of the Host header, so it opens

#	a big security hole.  We recommend that this option remain

#	disabled unless you are sure of what you are doing.

#

#	However, you will need to enable this option if you run Squid

#	as a transparent proxy.  Otherwise, virtual servers which

#	require the Host: header will not be properly cached.

#

#Default:

httpd_accel_uses_host_header on

# MISCELLANEOUS

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#  TAG: dns_testnames

#	The DNS tests exit as soon as the first site is successfully looked up

#

#	This test can be disabled with the -D command line option.

#

#Default:

# dns_testnames netscape.com internic.net nlanr.net microsoft.com

#  TAG: logfile_rotate

#	Specifies the number of logfile rotations to make when you

#	type 'squid -k rotate'.  The default is 10, which will rotate

#	with extensions 0 through 9.  Setting logfile_rotate to 0 will

#	disable the rotation, but the logfiles are still closed and

#	re-opened.  This will enable you to rename the logfiles

#	yourself just before sending the rotate signal.

#

#	Note, the 'squid -k rotate' command normally sends a USR1

#	signal to the running squid process.  In certain situations

#	(e.g. on Linux with Async I/O), USR1 is used for other

#	purposes, so -k rotate uses another signal.  It is best to get

#	in the habit of using 'squid -k rotate' instead of 'kill -USR1

#	<pid>'.

#	

#logfile_rotate 0

#

#Default:

# logfile_rotate 0

#  TAG: append_domain

#	Appends local domain name to hostnames without any dots in

#	them.  append_domain must begin with a period.

#

#Example:

# append_domain .yourdomain.com

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: tcp_recv_bufsize	(bytes)

#	Size of receive buffer to set for TCP sockets.  Probably just

#	as easy to change your kernel's default.  Set to zero to use

#	the default buffer size.

#

#Default:

# tcp_recv_bufsize 0 bytes

#  TAG: err_html_text

#	HTML text to include in error messages.  Make this a "mailto"

#	URL to your admin address, or maybe just a link to your

#	organizations Web page.

#

#	To include this in your error messages, you must rewrite

#	the error template files (found in the "errors" directory).

#	Wherever you want the 'err_html_text' line to appear,

#	insert a %L tag in the error template file.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: deny_info

#	Usage:   deny_info err_page_name acl

#	Example: deny_info ERR_CUSTOM_ACCESS_DENIED bad_guys

#

#	This can be used to return a ERR_ page for requests which

#	do not pass the 'http_access' rules.  A single ACL will cause

#	the http_access check to fail.  If a 'deny_info' line exists

#	for that ACL then Squid returns a corresponding error page.

#

#	You may use ERR_ pages that come with Squid or create your own pages

#	and put them into the configured errors/ directory.

#

#Default:

# none

#  TAG: memory_pools	on|off

#	If set, Squid will keep pools of allocated (but unused) memory

#	available for future use.  If memory is a premium on your

#	system and you believe your malloc library outperforms Squid 

#	routines, disable this.

#

#Default:

memory_pools on

#  TAG: memory_pools_limit	(bytes)

#	Used only with memory_pools on:

#	memory_pools_limit 50 MB

#

#	If set to a non-zero value, Squid will keep at most the specified

#	limit of allocated (but unused) memory in memory pools. All free()

#	requests that exceed this limit will be handled by your malloc

#	library. Squid does not pre-allocate any memory, just safe-keeps

#	objects that otherwise would be free()d. Thus, it is safe to set

#	memory_pools_limit to a reasonably high value even if your

#	configuration will use less memory.

#

#	If not set (default) or set to zero, Squid will keep all memory it

#	can. That is, there will be no limit on the total amount of memory

#	used for safe-keeping.

#

#	To disable memory allocation optimization, do not set

#	memory_pools_limit to 0. Set memory_p

----------

## RoeR

fehlende berechtigungen im filesystem ?

----------

